# Eltek rectifier repair



## Pav (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi all,

I've got 4 Eltek flatpack rectifiers (along with a smartpack controller) which I intend to use as an onboard AC charger for my 48V Isetta conversion.

Two of the rectifiers are cooked due to incorrect mains wiring connection on the AC distribution board when I got them (I hooked up 1ph live and neutral to the wrong terminals). No fuses blew, and the other two rectifiers are working fine. 

I have opened both the dead ones, one has a small fuse link (just a soldered wire link) that is incomplete/burnt, but the other one hasn't got any obvious signs of death.

Before I chuck them away and replace, I was wondering if anybody on here has any ideas on any potential easy fixes to try first with these rectifiers.

Thanks


----------



## Eddie49 (Dec 6, 2018)

Apart from the fuse/link, do any other components look or smell burnt?
If you apply AC power, are there any yellow or red error LEDs lit?


----------



## Pav (Sep 20, 2018)

Nothing looks obviously burnt or warped.

No lights at all.

The problem was when I hooked up the 4-rectifier AC supply instead of connecting it as follows

A) L1 1/2 => Live
B) L1 3/4 => Live (jumper to A)
C) L2 1/2 => Neutral
D) L2 3/4 => Neutral (jumper to C)
E) E => Earth


I connected it:

A) L1 1/2 => Live
B) L1 3/4 => Neutral
C) L2 1/2 => Live (jumper to A)
D) L2 3/4 => Neutral (jumper to B)
E) E => Earth


Still kicking myself for that as was taking my time and double checking everything and somehow got my labels muddled up!


When that powered on, NONE of the lights came on in any of the 4 units. When I realised and rewired correctly, two units powered up (1 and 3), and two were dead (2 and 4).

I've swapped the units in their rack position to see if it was the AC supply/dist circuit that was faulty, but it's not, it's the individual rectifiers that don't work, regardless of the position installed. The other two work in all positions.

The two dead units have no lights at all on them when connected now.


The attached images show the two faulty units. I've circled the fuse link in blue, it's only broken in one of the rectifiers.


----------



## Eddie49 (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know these specific units, but the general layout of a switch-mode power supply is that the AC mains input is rectified straight away, then smoothed with capacitors. At that point there will be about 325v DC, and the rest of the clever inverter circuitry runs from there. There may be a mains filter or noise suppressor on the AC input, and perhaps a soft-start circuit.
These are the components that would be most likely to be damaged by incorrect mains power wiring.


----------



## Eddie49 (Dec 6, 2018)

Have you checked the two internal fuses - white ceramic-bodied fuses next to the square-perforated metal cover ?


----------



## huy1102 (2 mo ago)

I lost information of the resistor. who can help me?.Revision 4.2 2000w


----------

